# first brew! test prop!



## zezazi (Sep 8, 2013)

just busted it out. man this shiz is easy.... 

http://i.imgur.com/ZYRWx0Y.jpg

what do you bros think
Test Prop.
5/15 in GSO. 110~125mg/mL


----------



## LuKiFeR (Sep 8, 2013)

zezazi said:


> just busted it out. man this shiz is easy....
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/ZYRWx0Y.jpg
> 
> ...



How much raw u use? How many mls u get out of it?

looks gd bro. but then again...piss in those jugs looks good. lol


----------



## zezazi (Sep 8, 2013)

used around 11g, ordered 10 but package came overweight, got 100mL out


----------



## Ironbuilt (Sep 8, 2013)

5ba? Omg
 Why? Hows the pip. 2/20 works as always


----------



## zezazi (Sep 8, 2013)

haven't pinned yet, will pin tomorrow. just followed basskiller's site. brewing some tren later tonight with 2/20


----------

